# Attitude and Bubble Gum



## DGMPhotography (Dec 27, 2018)

Recent street shoot with Catie. A look I've been wanting to do for awhile - I think it turned out pretty well!

C&C welcome.






EDIT: here's a slightly different version, zoomed out a bit.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 27, 2018)

Damnnnn!   Nicely done Daryl!  I'm not entirely sold on the magenta highlights, especially on her face, but overall, you really nailed this one.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 27, 2018)

is the bubblegum fake though?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 27, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Damnnnn!   Nicely done Daryl!  I'm not entirely sold on the magenta highlights, especially on her face, but overall, you really nailed this one.



Always a fine line. Thanks, John!



Braineack said:


> is the bubblegum fake though?



Nope! It was resized though.


----------



## wannabe photographer (Dec 27, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## vintagesnaps (Dec 27, 2018)

The purple lighting could maybe be toned down a bit or on her just a little differently but I like it; I think that pop of color worked on the jacket and hair (less so hitting the jaw). The magenta jawline drew my eyes so made me notice her glasses are crooked, and once I saw that I noticed her bra looks crooked; it could be the way she's standing but it looks like she's holding the strap as well as holding the jacket causing it to pull a little to one side. 

The subject was placed well in relation to the lights in the right side of the background, which add nice shape & color and visual texture there. The window lights to the left seem more visually distracting (especially that large window at street level). 

I don't know if I would've noticed the bubble gum, but now that I look again I can see an almost circular line around the inside edge of the bubble.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Dec 27, 2018)

Like vintagesnaps above, I don't like the lighting on her jaw, but it looks great everywhere else. It is believable as reflection of neon light. Other than that, I like it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 28, 2018)

vintagesnaps said:


> The purple lighting could maybe be toned down a bit or on her just a little differently but I like it; I think that pop of color worked on the jacket and hair (less so hitting the jaw). The magenta jawline drew my eyes so made me notice her glasses are crooked, and once I saw that I noticed her bra looks crooked; it could be the way she's standing but it looks like she's holding the strap as well as holding the jacket causing it to pull a little to one side.
> 
> The subject was placed well in relation to the lights in the right side of the background, which add nice shape & color and visual texture there. The window lights to the left seem more visually distracting (especially that large window at street level).
> 
> I don't know if I would've noticed the bubble gum, but now that I look again I can see an almost circular line around the inside edge of the bubble.



Thanks for the feedback. Now that you mention it, I do realize a few things look a bit lopsided. But I think that's the way she's holding her head, and not the glasses being crooked. Definitely something to look out for with future models rocking shades, though.

As for the background, I'm glad it worked well for you. Especially considering it's a composite  

The bubble gum is real, I can assure you. I did use Photoshop to make it larger, but it _is _a practical effect. I think that line is just how the light refracted within the bubble, but I'm not totally sure.



Dean_Gretsch said:


> Like vintagesnaps above, I don't like the lighting on her jaw, but it looks great everywhere else. It is believable as reflection of neon light. Other than that, I like it.



Thanks. That seems to be a common response here as far as the lighting on her face goes. I suppose it's a little distracting. 

Here is a similar photo, with a few comments taken into consideration. I've desaturated the light on her face a little to make it less jarring, and did a couple of other minor edits. Different composition as well. And I've edited the OP to include this version: 

 

Not sure which I like better, though.


----------



## Braineack (Dec 28, 2018)

I actually like both a lot as is, but what would happen if you recolored the purple kicker to look red like a stop light?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 28, 2018)

Braineack said:


> I actually like both a lot as is, but what would happen if you recolored the purple kicker to look red like a stop light?



Kicker?


----------



## Braineack (Dec 28, 2018)

rim light, kicker light.    the purple light!


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 28, 2018)

Braineack said:


> rim light, kicker light.    the purple light!



I've never heard that term haha. 

But that's an interesting idea. I'll try it out when I get home.


----------



## Donde (Dec 28, 2018)

Color coordinated bubble and bra. Height of fashion. Environment looks pretty dark. Why was she wearing sunglasses?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 28, 2018)

Donde said:


> Color coordinated bubble and bra. Height of fashion. Environment looks pretty dark. Why was she wearing sunglasses?



For the bright flash of course!


----------



## Donde (Dec 28, 2018)

Ja ja well it's your show but honestly I would never allow a girl I was photographing to wear sunglasses under any circumstances. In the shot you present the principal thing she would have going for her (and the principal draw of a viewers interest) would be her eyes. I don't think many would care to accept a bubble as an "interest" surrogate. At least I wouldn't.


----------



## tirediron (Dec 28, 2018)

Donde said:


> Ja ja well it's your show but honestly I would never allow a girl I was photographing to wear sunglasses under any circumstances. In the shot you present the principal thing she would have going for her (and the principal draw of a viewers interest) would be her eyes. I don't think many would care to accept a bubble as an "interest" surrogate. At least I wouldn't.


If this were a more traditional portrait, I would agree with you 100%, but as this is clearly a fashion image, I think the concept works well, given that it's equally improbable she would be there in an open leather jacket with her bra showing; I don't think there's any issue here with 'points of interest'!


----------



## Derrel (Dec 28, 2018)

I prefer the second image to the first. The revised third image is so small and low resolution that I cannot give an opinion on it.


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 29, 2018)

tirediron said:


> Donde said:
> 
> 
> > Ja ja well it's your show but honestly I would never allow a girl I was photographing to wear sunglasses under any circumstances. In the shot you present the principal thing she would have going for her (and the principal draw of a viewers interest) would be her eyes. I don't think many would care to accept a bubble as an "interest" surrogate. At least I wouldn't.
> ...



Thanks for understanding - I feel the same way!



Derrel said:


> I prefer the second image to the first. The revised third image is so small and low resolution that I cannot give an opinion on it.



Thanks for the input! But there is no third image. The "third" image is just the second image again, in the thread instead of embedded in the OP.


----------



## Derrel (Dec 29, 2018)

You state that there is no third image. But there is, actually, a third image! One, two, three images. And you introduce the third image and you call it, "a similar image". It is a low-resolution file.

Re-edited, re-worked,or redone, whatever--the fact that there are three photos means that yes, there _is a third image_.


----------



## n614cd (Dec 30, 2018)

I like the second image. The first has just enough of the blue background on the edges to be a distraction to me, not enough to frame the image.

I like the suggestion above of red rim light. If you can recast it as red light reflection on the jacket I think it would better. 

Tim

Sent from my SM-J737T using Tapatalk


----------



## DGMPhotography (Dec 31, 2018)

Derrel said:


> You state that there is no third image. But there is, actually, a third image! One, two, three images. And you introduce the third image and you call it, "a similar image". It is a low-resolution file.
> 
> Re-edited, re-worked,or redone, whatever--the fact that there are three photos means that yes, there _is a third image_.



You are right. There is technically a third image. But it is the same as the second image, as I said I edited the OP to include it. In inserted is as thumnail there, but as non-thumbail in OP. Not sure why it would be lower resolution upon clicking, but sorry about that.


----------



## xc222 (Dec 31, 2018)

Great lighting


----------



## Rahb (Dec 31, 2018)

I like the magenta, but it is a bit bright on her. Helps put her in the scene (I’m assuming that she has been placed on the background as a composition)

The thing that detaches it for me is the reflection.  It appears those are made of another image that doesn’t have the same color cast lighting. The magenta would wash into that scen a bit going forward I would think....maybe?


----------



## DGMPhotography (Jan 3, 2019)

Alright, here is another shot, where I've changed the gel to more of a reddish color. Two different crops. Thoughts?


----------



## Braineack (Jan 3, 2019)

I like the red, prefer the looser crop, but still prefer the second shot posted here.


----------



## n614cd (Jan 3, 2019)

DGMPhotography said:


> Alright, here is another shot, where I've changed the gel to more of a reddish color. Two different crops. Thoughts?
> 
> View attachment 167493 View attachment 167494



I like the red effect much better. 
Somehow I keep coming back to the tighter one. Not sure why, almost like there is something missing and I cannot figure out why. Therefore, I would give the edge to the tighter crop, even though normally I would prefer the looser crop.

Tim


----------



## Derrel (Jan 3, 2019)

I prefer the more tightly-cropped,second image...it has more "immediacy" than the more loosely-framed image.


----------

